# Make Haste Racing in the 2009 Season



## andrew1984 (Jun 24, 2002)

Make Haste Racing in the 2009 Season
Hey guys.
Things are looking great for the 2009 season where once again we will be sporting the Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup!
Within the next few days a ton of multimedia will be uploaded onto our website with downloads of photos & videos!
We are also in the works of finalizing our "Race for GREEN" charity.
So don't forget to bookmark and check us out at http://www.makehasteracing.com 
A special Thanks to those whom make it happen, our Supporters!
Greenview Irrigation Ltd, HotBits Suspension, Can-Alignment & Volkswagen of America!


----------



## bodyjohn (Oct 8, 2018)

andrew1984 said:


> Make Haste Racing in the 2009 Season
> Hey guys.
> Things are looking great for the 2009 season where once again we will be sporting the Volkswagen Jetta TDI Cup!
> Within the next few days a ton of multimedia will be uploaded onto our website with downloads of photos & videos!
> ...


will there be a 2019 season?


----------

